# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  De onderste steen moet boven komen!

## afra1213

Nederland lijkt langzaam wakker te worden. Nadat een kleine voorhoede van een man of zes, zeven al tien, twintig jaar gewaarschuwd heeft voor de enorme greep van de farmaceutische industrie op de medische sector, lijkt nu het tij te keren. 
Eén van de moedige en onomkoopbare mannen die sinds jaar en dag deel uitmaakt van de eerder genoemde voorhoede is huisarts Hans van der Linde (67) uit Capelle aan den IJssel. 
Al jaren roept Van der Linde dat aan de macht van de farmaceutische industrie paal en perk moet worden gesteld. Een op 9 december gepubliceerd rapport van de Gezondheidsraad stelt hem definitief in het gelijk. Conclusie van dit rapport: Wie betaalt, bepaalt. En wie betaalt? Juist: de farmaceutische industrie. 

Van der Linde schuwt geen harde uitspraken. Zo loopt nagenoeg honderd procent van de cardiologen volgens Van der Linde aan de leiband van de farmaceutische industrie. En van de huisartsen laat de helft de oren naar de fabrikanten hangen. Dat gaat vaak ten koste van de patiënt, aldus Van der Linde. Want de farma-industrie heeft volgens hem geen gezonde mens voor ogen, maar heeft juist baat bij zoveel mogelijk zieke mensen. En wie nog niet ziek is, moet snel een ziekte worden aangepraat. Want dat levert vette winst op. Als (potentieel) patiënt ben je onderwerp van winstbejag, aldus Van der Linde. De verkoop van ziekten is big business! 
Van der Linde noemt de hysterie rond de Mexicaanse griep als voorbeeld. Niks pandemie, integendeel. De gevaarlijkheid van dat virus is nooit aangetoond, zegt Van der Linde. De industrie heeft desondanks enorm veel verdiend aan de vaccinatie. Logisch, aldus de huisarts. Want degenen die de minister adviseren over inenten, zijn financieel afhankelijk van de farmaceutische industrie. Wat vervolgens gebeurt, is dat mensen massaal angst wordt ingeboezemd, zodat iedereen snel een griepspuit gaat halen. De enige die daar echt beter van worden, zijn de aandeelhouders van de farmaceutische bedrijven. 
Eén van de voorbeelden die Van der Linde aanhaalt is het gedoe om hoge bloeddruk. Heb je géén hoge bloeddruk dan is de kans op een hartinfarct 4 procent. Heb je wél hoge bloeddruk, dan stijgt de kans op een infarct tot 6 procent. De medicijnen doen iets in het gebied daartussen, aldus Van der Linde. Iets dergelijks geldt volgens hem, zij het in mindere mate, voor statines tegen te hoog slecht cholesterol. Daarmee verlaag je het risico op een infarct met nog geen tien procent. Als patiënt zou je jezelf de vraag kunnen stellen of je alle bijwerkingen over wilt hebben voor zon kleine marge, aldus Van der Linde. 
Het aantal hartinfarcten is weliswaar sterk verminderd, benadrukt de huisarts. Dat komt niet door betere medicijnen, maar door een beter voedingspatroon en minder roken. Met name roken is de grote killer. 

Waar Van der Linde steeds weer op hamert is, dat de farmaceuten niets moeten hebben van standaarden. Die worden geformuleerd op basis van langlopend onderzoek dat wel vijf jaar kan duren. Deze onderzoeken moeten aantonen of een medicijn werkzaam en veilig is. Maar omdat de resultaten pas na vijf jaar bekend zijn, en een patent voor een medicijn tien jaar geldig is, zijn de farmaceuten de helft van de tijd en dus van hun inkomsten kwijt, als ze moeten wachten op de uitslag van zon langlopend onderzoek. Ze gooien de pillen maar alvast op de markt, zoals gebeurde met de door de patenten erg dure merken Lipitor en Crestor. Deze statines zijn dus niet bewezen effectief en veilig, zegt Van der Linde. Dat betekent dat wanneer je als patiënt een nieuw middel neemt, je per definitie een proefkonijn bent. 
De standaarden zijn de vijand van de industrie, weet Van der Linde. Inmiddels is bekend dat de nieuwe statines kunnen leiden tot suikerziekte. Als bijwerking. Kortom: Weet wat je slikt! En wil je dat wel! Dat zijn vragen die elke patiënt zichzelf moet stellen. 
En dan het wetenschappelijk onderzoek dat ons nieuwe en betere geneesmiddelen moet opleveren. Dat is al decennia lang niet meer onafhankelijk, weet Van der Linde. Elke universiteit moet bij het bedrijfsleven het handje ophouden voor extra geld. Medische wetenschappers zijn daarmee afhankelijk van de geldstroom vanuit de farmaceuten. En dus lopen ze bij die farmaceuten aan de leiband. 

Is zon verstrengeling tussen bedrijven en wetenschappers te voorkomen? Zolang er geldstromen blijven lopen, gaan mensen neigen en buigen, zegt Van der Linde. De bedrijven bepalen wat onderzocht moet worden. Dat staat ook in het rapport van de Gezondheidsraad. Nieuwe medicijnen moeten vooral veel geld en winst opleveren. Doen ze dat niet, dan wordt het onderzoek stop gezet, ook al is er een grote behoefte aan zon medicijn. 
Artsen beginnen wakker te worden, benadrukt Van der Linde. En dat is mede aan het enthousiasme te danken waarmee hij jarenlang collega-artsen heeft voorgehouden dat het belang van de farmaceutische industrie niet hetzelfde is als het belang van de patiënt. 
Deze week is bekend geworden dat een steunfonds dat deel uitmaakt van de Stichting Steun Huisarts in Proces is opgericht voor huisarts Hans van der Linde die ageert tegen de griepprik en het Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM). Initiatiefnemers zijn prof.dr. Rien Vermeulen van het Amsterdamse AMC en Trouw-journalist Joop Bouma. De eerste zitting in de bodemprocedure die het RIVM tegen Van der Linde heeft aangespannen, vindt vandaag plaats.

----------


## gossie

wel een heel lang artikel afra123. om dit te lezen! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Concentratie is vereist bij dit artikel. :Embarrassment: 
Die heb ik dus niet. succes

----------


## Raimun

@afra123

_" Wiens brood men eet , diens woord men spreekt "_ 
Dit is al sinds mensenheugnis zo !!..zal nog wel effe doorgaan zo !! 
Soms tracht er iemand tegen de stroom in te roeien ...zo zijn alle grote contrabewegingen begonnen ..........

----------

